# *** Simple HT Setup ***



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

[MAIN SYSTEM]

PREAMPS: 
-B&K Reference 31 THX Ultra 2 
-Cambridge Audio 540P 

POWER AMPS:
-B&K TX4430 THX 
-B&K TX4430 THX 
-B&K ST1200 

DIGITAL PLAYERS:
-OPPO DV-980H
-MARANTZ CD-75 II
-WD HD TV 

ANALOG PLAYER:
-Audio Linear TD4001 
SME-3009 II Tonearm
Ortofon VMS3E Cartridge
Shure Stylus Gauge
Decca Record Brush 

MEDIA STORAGE:
-2x1TB WD My Book Essentials
-1x500GB WD My Book Essentials

SPEAKERS:
-Paradigm Studio Ref. 60 v3 
-Paradigm CC 370 v3 
-Paradigm Ultracube 12 
-Electro-Voice EV 4.2 
-Genexxa Mini Monitor 

INTERCONNECTS:
Analog
-Straightwire 
-Kimberkable Illuminations 
-Kimberkable S-AG 
-Monstercable 
-XLO ER-SW 
-Daiyo (5.1 DIY) 
Digital
-Bettercables 
-Monstercable 
HDMI
-Panasonic 
-Generic 

SPEAKER CABLES:
-XLO/VDO THX 
-Acoustic Research 

POWER PROTECTION & CABLES:
-Monster Power Center HTS800
-Wiremold Power Strip
-DIY Shielded Power Cables 
w/ Audio/Hospital Grade Connectors

DISPLAY PANEL:-Samsung 32A450 Series 4 

RACK & ACCESSORIES:
-IKEA Birch, Wood Finish
-DIY "Ferragamo" Stainless Shoes
-DIY Rubber Speaker Decoupler Pads
-Audio Grade Component Spikes & Shoes

[SECONDARY SYSTEMS]

<EASY LISTENING>
-AKAI AA-1150 
-Luxman K-15 
-Wharfedale 410
-Sound Stream 
-Monstercable 
-Hi-Tech Rack, Clear Glass Shelves 

<KARAOKE>
-WOW Magic Sing 
-B&K AVP3000 THX 
-B&K ST1400 
-Paradigm Titan v2 
-Straightwire XLR 
-Monstercable 
-Soundstream 
-JVC Interiart 
-APC Surge Protection
-IKEA Birch Wood TV Bench

Thanks for looking... :bigsmile:


----------

